# DX3S Neck Strap - Harness?



## indianchief (Mar 18, 2010)

So I got a free neck strap the other day, but the Spektrum DX3S Doesn't have a hook loop for one. I figured "no biggie, I'll find one one the web". Wow - I didn't think it would be that hard! 

Someone out there has to have some sort of harness you can attach to a DX3S in order to use a neck strap....

Anyone have or know of one?


----------

